# Swap my Specialized 2010 Rockhopper comp MTB for a Hybrid



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2011)

I don't use my Rockhopper enough to justify keeping it and would like to swap for a flat bar hybrid. I paid £800 in February 2010 for it, changed the nobbly tyres for Armadillo Crossroads, added DMR V8 pedals & 2 Specialized bottle cages and ridden around 1300 miles on it, and only around 70 of them this year. It is a 21'' Frame, I'm 6ft 2'' and fits me perfectly. 

I don't ride off road at all and would like a Flat bar bike with 700c wheels, bit of a long shot but something with hub gears would be ideal, something like the Charge Tap, but will consider anything around the same value.

I can post pics if requested

Jay


----------

